#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Латвия >  > > >  >  >  Лекции путешествующего учителя в центрах Карма Кагью

## Vadimko

Друзья!

Приглашаем посетить лекции путешествующего учителя Ольги Комаровой (Минск):
- 27-28-го мая, в в Риге, начало 20:00
- 29-30-го мая, в Даугавлилсе, начало *19:00

*возможны коррекции в расписании, следите за изменениями на www.buddhism.lv

До встречи!

----------


## Вангдраг

а о чем лекции будут?  раньше помню все о жизни Будды Шакьямуни рассказывали.а теперь как?

----------


## Vadimko

тема лекции обычно определяется непосредствнно перед лекцией или в начале лекции, ведь если пришли совсем новенькие, то нужно сделать как минимум введение, учитываются пожелания.

----------

Вангдраг (06.05.2010)

----------

